# stalls while idle and now while driving



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

my friend has a 2001 Maxima. it's getting up there with mileage, about 130,000 or so. her car has been stalling while idle for the past couple months now, usually after she's driven it for some time and then puts it in park. but today, for the first time, it just stalled out on her while on the highway. she hears nothing, no CEL, everything is completely normal (seemingly), the thing just dies on her. was wondering if anybody had similar problems, recommendations, etc...thank you.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Get the IACV checked for a coolant leak. If it has leaked into it you'll need to replace it and the ECU. It causes a short in the ECU causeing this condition and, like my Maxima, completely destroys the ECU


----------



## dlaggan (Jan 24, 2011)

check the rubber conection hose between the MAF sensor and the intake. its probably cracked and letting air in. 80 bux to replace. i actually used high temp duct tape for about 3 months because it took 5 days to get the part and then i just forget to put it on.


----------



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

ok guys, i'll check those out and post with results. thanks.


----------



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

i didn't get a chance to check those 2 things out but got some new information. her check engine light came on yesterday. i pulled codes P0175 (system too rich, bank 2) and P0160 (O2 sensor circuit no activity detected, bank 2 sensor 2). i'm assuming both codes are caused by a bad O2 sensor and/or wiring of that sensor. is it possible that is causing the stalling issues as well or vice versa with whatever is causing the stalling issues, now affecting the computer?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its possible but I'd look around for vacuum leaks. Check hoses and clamps on the intake.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

o2's won't cause stalling, but the lean code could be a mass air flow leak or the upper intake gasket leaking. the 00 and 01's did have a bullatin for a new MAF and a reprogram for the lean code.


----------



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

we got a chance to check things out a bit real quick. the most glaring thing was (i guess) part of the air intake. i took a quick video of it, the thing is completely loose and disconnected. 



 i'm not sure if this would be causing the issues though since this is before the MAF sensor and stuff, it's not unmetered air getting in.

also in this video 



, it seems the throttle body seal is very poor, no? you can see little cracks between it and what i believe is the intake manifold. this would be unmetered air getting in and possibly throwing things off, no? she can make her car stall almost anytime, usually when she revs high (like in the video). it just doesn't seem to be able to recover.


----------



## Brigitte Deacon (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi there, I have a Nissan x trail 2006 and I have replaced the battery and the alternator and two starters.. All brand new parts. I stall while driving or idling and there is a smell of gas or burning when it does this.. then it goes away. I have found on here that the crank and cam sensors should be replaced. I am going to do this. I like my little buggy, but after days and hours uncountable being left with no power I am just about ready to call it quits. The mechanic two of them have looked and we have checked all the hoses and clamps etc etc.. What does this magical set of sensors do that make it stall? 

Thanks Fellas and Gals!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brigitte
Welcome to the forum. You should have posted your question in the X trail section. The crankshaft sensor has been written about fairly extensively. I won't repeat it all, but basically its a key sensor that monitors the crankshaft. The design of the old sensors allows them to crack over time and become oil fouled and non-operational. When this happens the car's computer thinks the engine has a severe problem and shuts it down. The gas smell is a result of you trying to start it and it floods the engine. You need to be careful here as it injects unburned gasoline which can require the oil to be changed. As you found out this tends to happen when the car is warm and it can happen most unexpectedly to the point it is a potential safety issue. Both the cam and crank sensors are the same, and you can save a fair bit of money buying a kit for Altima's or Sentra's from Nissan which contains two sensors. Sadly Canadian dealers have stopped making this available and your best bet is to buy a set from Partsouq or off EBay.
Otherwise. if you order aftermarket such as

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...4432,ignition,crankshaft+position+sensor,7196 

You are best to buy the NTK or the Hitachi if you cannot get or don't want to spend the money on genuine Nissan ones.
Get the crankshaft and camshaft sensors changed as soon as possible. Also, you should plan on changing the O2 sensors if they have never been changed.


----------

